# Mommy won't let me have the cheerios!



## Shayna345 (Jun 6, 2012)

Today I discovered Cheerios, my mommy said I could have one since I took it from her then she let me have only a few but I wouldn't settle for that! 

So I grabbed the cup and gave her the "scary face"!




[/url][/img]

:bunny17:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

Luna Here,

What a great scary face you made! I do that too!

I LOVE cheerios. But my Mom doesn't put ours in cup. But I do try to grab the bag they are in. 

Scary face didn't work for me either.

L:happybunny:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 6, 2012)

Mom's mistake was giving you any in the first place. Otherwise you wouldn't know what you're missing & you'd be happier.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Mom's mistake was giving you any in the first place. Otherwise you wouldn't know what you're missing & you'd be happier.


lol, Mom didn't make a mistake. Oats are very good for bunnies. And he will be much happier with the cheerios. 

Oat and Oat Hay. Wow, for molting. Love those cheerios. 

K


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is Weston.
I kno what you mean! Well, not with cheerios. Mommy keeps forgettin to buy some. 
But she gives me yogies. I love dem but mom says once the bag is empty i'll hafta get somethin healthier since ppl on here say yogies no good for me. 
Tonight she was tryin to bribe me to play while she took video, but i's not stoopid. I gave her the stink-eye while hidin' until she put the yogie down as a peace offering and went away. 
You keep workin on dat angry face. Us bunnies need to stand together and show dem who's da boss!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 7, 2012)

When I was little I got into the cupoard-hee hee mommy couldn't find me forever. I chewed through three different boxes of cereal before she found me. I liked cheerios the best. Mommy keeps the cereal away from me now but I don't think its fair.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 7, 2012)

Miss Muppet here, I was caught the other day racing out of the art studio dragging a whole box of vanilla shredded wheat.
I had it by the top and if I was trying to get it to my cage so I could be alone with it....But I was caught and the shredded wheat was put in the cupboard...Daddy does not leave cereal boxes on the floor anymore....


----------



## KieraKittie (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozzy: I haven't tried Cheerios yet, but I saw my mom eating these Gordetto things from this bag, they smelled so good I couldn't resist. I snuck up on her lap, very cuddle like, till my nose was just close enough.... TO SNATCH the bag and leap off across the room leaving a trail of these super yummy smelling treats!

Though I didn't get much of a taste before mom snatched it all up and the mean ol'doggy vacuumed the other half *hurmphs* Next time!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

Gary- We lubs Cherios! Mom will only gib us dem when "bonding". I don like Sophie, but I tollerate her for Cherios. Becky, my bunwife, agrees. We don't find Houdini as bad, so he is a bargin for de Os!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 7, 2012)

Honey is better off eating oat flakes, not any highly-processed food. And I won't give any food that can't be part of her regular diet. No drama that way. If you give cheerios every day, or every other day, then ok.


----------



## Shayna345 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow you all did good at sneaking some of your mom's and dad's yummy stuff! At least I know my mommy isn't the only one who won't let me have them! I think we need to devise a plan to steal all our mommy's and daddy's good foods and sneak them somewhere that they will never find them! :bunnydance:

-Bambam


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 7, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Honey is better off eating oat flakes, not any highly-processed food.Â  And I won't give any food that can't be part of her regular diet.Â  No drama that way.Â  If you give cheerios every day, or every other day, then ok.



Choose to believe it or not, but I met someone at a Pet Expo once that came by to see our booth that had a rabbit that lived to be 10 years old on a diet of nothing but cheerios. I couldn't believe it but he showed me pics and everything, just the rabbit eating bowls of cheerios. Wasn't a healthy life, I'm sure, as feeding only one thing isn't healthy for just about anything.

And honestly, 1 cheerio every once in a while isn't going to hurt. There's nothing wrong with them getting one every once in a while as a special treat. Everything in moderation.

Supposedly craisins are terrible too, but ours get some every once in a while as a treat. They haven't caused a problem.

Anyways, Flynn's gonna take over now,

I haven't gotten the chance to get any cheerios yet, seems like I'm really missing out *THUMP*. Everyone else tells me they're really good!


----------



## Shayna345 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> LakeCondo wrote:
> 
> 
> > Honey is better off eating oat flakes, not any highly-processed food. And I won't give any food that can't be part of her regular diet. No drama that way. If you give cheerios every day, or every other day, then ok.
> ...


Shayna here, wow that's amazing, certainly made me feel better about letting Bam-Bam have some!

Bam-Bam: They are really good Flynn! I think they are my new favorite treat!


----------

